# Suspension parts recommendation



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi. I'm ready to purchase control arm bushings, ball joints, tie rod ends etc for my 69 judge restoration. Any recommendations on where to buy? I'm not interested in the poly urethane stuff. Looking for stock replacement parts. Thanks


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I would try Rock auto. I know they carry the original rubber stuff. They also carry a moog bushing that is better then rubber, but not noisy like urethane that are nice. For the tie rods and steering components I always recommend moog.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Appreciate the help


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Am fairly picky on selecting original style suspension parts for anything close to a nice restoration. Unfortunately, a TON of what is avail today is poor quality. Much of the same Chinese junk can be bought everywhere, just some bigtime sellers will try to wow the customer with a slick glossy ad... include poly suspension bushings, & sell it all in a "kit" that seems like a real value. Have had those type kits ordered by friends/customers & when they arrived, looked over the pieces, & then agreed the the package was being sent back.

Even today's Moog hard parts for our old A-bodys aren't what they used to be. Old stock (NORS) 70's through early 90's suspension parts are what I continually search for. very high quality, much better than the typical pieces avail today. For balljoints have sourced old stock Moog, Repco, TRW, Precision. On several Pontiacs because of their high collectabilty/ value have installed nos GM upper ballpoints, nos tie rods & nos idler arms, also often reuse original center links.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes. I'm using Moog for all of the suspension/steering parts.


----------

